# In iFrame rezise integrieren



## Rainer Schmidt (28. Feb 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bastle gerade an meiner neuen Homepage für Reisen. Es klappt alles wunderbar, bis auf ein Problem.
Ich kann folgenden iFrame problemlos einbinden:

<iframe id="inlineframe" name="inlineframe@www.preiswerter-buchen.de/traffics_resize.html" src="http://comfort.traffics-ibe.com/tib...*&mpo=l&hmask=2&rmask=1&ntc=1&ccs=600_default" height="950" width="100%" ></iframe>

Die Datenbank funktioniert einwandfrei und die dynamische Größenanpassung klappt auch.

Ich muss allerdings die verschiedenen Links von anderen Seiten der Homepage an diese Seite übergeben. Das habe ich so gelöst:

<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
<!--
  function IFrameStart() {
          var URL = location.search;
          var URL = URL.substring(1,URL.length);

          if(URL)
          inlineframe.location.href = URL;   //inlineframe = Frame Name
          else
          inlineframe.location.href = 'http://comfort.traffics-ibe.com/tib...c=*&zac=*&vpc=*&mpo=l&hmask=2&rmask=1&ntc=1';  // startseite.html = Erste zu ladende Seite
  }                                                        // wenn diese Seite aufgerufen wird
  if (self.location.href != top.location.href) {              
                    parent.location.href=self.location.href;
  }
//-->
</script>
<body onLoad="IFrameStart()">
<iframe onload="window.parent.parent.scrollTo(0,0)" id="inlineframe" name="inlineframe" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" height="6000" width="100%"  ></iframe>
</body>

Auch diese Script funktioniert einwandfrei und macht, was es soll: Entweder wird die Datenbank angezeigt, oder es wird der Link aus der Adresszeile übernommen. Soweit, so gut. Nur ist der lästige Scrollbalken da oder ewig Platz unter der Datenbank.

Nun sitze ich seit Tagen daran, diese beiden Scripte zu verbinden. Ich möchte also, dass das zweite Script ausgeführt wird und bei Aufruf des iFrames soll sich die Größe gemäß erstem Script automatisch anpassen.
Ich habe unter anderem schon versucht, name=inlineframe durch name="inlineframe@www.preiswerter-buchen.de/traffics_resize.html" zu ersetzen. Aber das war wohl zu einfach gedacht. ;-((
Ich komme leider nicht mehr weiter und bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich?

Viele Grüße und schon jetzt ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Rainer


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Feb 2018)

Moin,

Du bist hier im falschen Forum!!
*JavaScript != Java *(und schon gar nicht "Java-Anfängerfragen") !!

VG Klaus


----------

